# Good sprayer for cabinet refinishing ?



## Downtime_1 (May 17, 2017)

New to the forum and would like to say hello.
I have hvlp background and now im moving into kitchen cabinets.I'm looking at the following 3 machines and was wondering if I could get some feedback on them,
airlessco(graco) mp455 highboy ,New
graco ultra plus older model , refurb by graco dealer highboy
Campbell hausfeld ps 270d highboy , new

Looking for a machine I can use in the shop and take to me to site.I'm looking at the highboy with wheels so if I need to I can bring it in the home but hopefully my hose will be long enough I can leave it outside.

As well for cabinets are you going 1 coat primer , 2 coats paint?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! If it's in the budget I recommend an air assisted airless like the Graco AAA395. I've had mine for three years now and absolutely love it. It gives you the finish of an HVLP but with the production of an airless. It also has significantly greater transfer efficiency similar to an HVLP.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Welcome to the forum! If it's in the budget I recommend an air assisted airless like the Graco AAA395. I've had mine for three years now and absolutely love it. It gives you the finish of an HVLP but with the production of an airless. It also has significantly greater transfer efficiency similar to an HVLP.


I second that. We've had that Graco AAA395 for a year now and wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## Downtime_1 (May 17, 2017)

*T*

That is a great machine that I will work up to but I'm just starting and its out of my budget.Any other cheaper machines new or used you can recommend?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 395 outfitted with a fflp tip which does just fine. Also use my HVLP for applying stains and clear coats.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

RH said:


> I have a 395 outfitted with a fflp tip which does just fine.


Since the FFLP has came out I use the same set up. I also rock a 25' hose with a 1/8" whip, works great inside and easier clean up with the shorter hose.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

What kinda of products are you spraying or plan on spraying?

I've had good luck with a Titan ED655 for spraying products such as BM Advance on cabinets and trim work. It's also relatively cheap, but it doesn't have as much power as something like a Graco 395. If you'll want to use your sprayer for other applications such as exterior work the ED655 won't have enough power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime_1 (May 17, 2017)

Still doing my research on products and contractor pricing.I have heard bad things though about the bm advance , durability of the paint and how easy it comes off when hit and curing.this is what I have heard and read but I haven't tried it myself yet.I will be refinishing cabinets , trims ,and beams.I am thinking so far I will need something with at least 1 hp motor and fflp tips and use my Fuji hvlp system too.


----------

